# our shelter rabbit



## Maukin (Jul 13, 2008)

Just wanting to give those of you that need a lift up a bit of good news. Our shelter bunny, Bart, got adopted today by a mom and her two kids. His name is now "Snickers". We gave this family a cage. water bottle and food for their new little addition and I'm thinking this poor guy will be rather relived to leave the tumultous environment of shelter life.

Maukin


----------



## naturestee (Jul 13, 2008)

There was only one rabbit in your shelter? I wish I could say that.

I'm glad he has a new home though! It is very stressful for buns to be in with all the bigger animals and so many people going through.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't imagine how nice it'd be if our shelter only had one bunny.

On that note though, 5 got adopted from ours today. One lady took 4 (she already had 10) and another family took one. They were thinking of getting two, but couldn't decide on the second, so we suggested they take the one and come back (we were closing so they were running out of time)


----------



## Maukin (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been rehoming the bunnies rather quickly. But thanks be, we have not had the post Easter rush of bunnies that most shelters have been having. The few that we've had are not usually there for more than a few hours before one of the rescues or farms come. Our rabbit adoption fees are only 5.00, which help to have people come to us instead of going to pet stores or TSC.

On the other hand (paw??) we have had such an influx of CATS that we hardly know what to do with ourselves. There are more cats than we are set up for and so we have cat cages EVERYWHERE. Weeven have a "Buy one get one free" deal going on. Anyone who lives in or around PA who wants a cat, feel free to PM me.

Mau(MEOW!)kin


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

If you're short on rabbits, I can send some your way! We are sooooo full here.


----------



## Maukin (Jul 14, 2008)

If wishes were horses.... we could tie a cart to one and fill it full of florida bunnies and send it to PA!!!

Seriously. Wish there was a way to help out? Is there?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 15, 2008)

*Maukin wrote: *


> If wishes were horses.... we could tie a cart to one and fill it full of florida bunnies and send it to PA!!!
> 
> Seriously. Wish there was a way to help out? Is there?


If you hear of anyone in Florida or nearby states that want a great bunny send them my way. We have over 100 rabbits in rescue right now.


----------



## osprey (Jul 18, 2008)

We are over 100 too, plus another 30 or so in the shelters. We just took in a litter of 10 6 week olds that someone surrendered when the mother had another litter. The shelter gave them 2 days, so we took them. We are still getting some in found as strays after the fires we had here last month too. No shortage of homeless bunnies, unfortunately.


----------



## Maukin (Jul 21, 2008)

And I'm sorry to report that Bart came back to us a couple of days ago. Child with Allergies.

I'll be posting a petfinder picture of him ASAP and show you all our guy.

Maukin


----------

